# Wayland, Fluch oder Segen?

## schmidicom

Schon seit einigen Tagen suche ich regelmässig im Internet nach Informationen bezüglich der kommenden Alternative zum X11 um heraus zu finden was man davon halten kann/soll doch so richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden. Und wenn man sich so die Kommentare im Internet ansieht scheint sich hier die Community in zwei Lager aufzuteilen, die einen können es kaum erwarten und die anderen verfluchen es schon bevor es überhaupt ganz da ist.

Was sind so eure Gedanken bezüglich Wayland?

Darf man sich darauf freuen oder eher nicht?

Wird Gentoo ebenfalls vom Xorg als Standardempfehlung abwandern?

----------

## manuels

Ich seh dem ganzen (ohne es bisher getestet zu haben) ganz gelassen entgegen. Wird mal Zeit, dass der alte X11-Standard ueberarbeitet wird.

Es ist nur schade, dass die Netzwerktransparanz floeten geht und man nun immer einen VNC-Server benoetigt.

----------

## py-ro

@manuels 100% Ack

----------

## AmonAmarth

wayland wird sich noch lange nicht durchsetzen können weil die beiden großen (performance) graka hersteller sich nicht von heute auf morgen auf wayland einlassen werden. wenn es dann doch irgendwann einen schwenk geben sollte, bereitet mir das jetzt schon kopfschmerzen, denn das wird wieder ein treiber gefrickel werden.

----------

## py-ro

AmonArath, das siehst Du falsch, da KMS auch für die Hersteller-Treiber die Zukunft sind. Davon ab werden die offenen Treiber immer besser, ich setze diese mitlerweile fast ausschließlich ein.

----------

## schmidicom

@AmonAmarth

Bei AMD sieht die zukünftige Zusammenarbeit mit Wayland indirekt gar nicht so schlecht aus denn AMD macht ja bei Meego mit und dass soll künftig ja auch mit Wayland betrieben werden.

AMD unterstützt Linux-Distribution von Intel und Nokia:

http://www.golem.de/1011/79405.html

Wayland statt X.org:

http://www.golem.de/1105/83334.htmlLast edited by schmidicom on Mon May 07, 2012 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Ich denke ob es gut ist oder nicht kommt drauf an wie es umgesetzt wird. Da wird die Community entscheiden ob es gut ist oder nicht.

Ich persönlich finde die Idee sehr gut. Denn der Netzwerk-Stack des X-Servers ist bereits mit GLX/ DRI umgangen. Lokal wird die Netzwerk-Funktionaltät nicht benötigt. Also kann man das ganze ja entschlacken und die X11-Netzwerkschnittstelle in ein Wayland-Client auslagern. X11 wird nicht verloren gehen. Es wird einen X11-Server geben der als Output-Device den Wayland hat. Die geringen Performance-Verluste werden kaum spürbar sein, denn das Nadelöhr ist immer noch das Netzwerk. Dafür wird es durch die Entschlackung lokal ein Performance-Gewinn geben.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @AmonAmarth
> 
> Bei AMD sieht die zukünftige Zusammenarbeit mit Wayland indirekt gar nicht so schlecht aus denn AMD macht ja bei Meego ziemlich aktiv mit und Meego soll künftig ja auch mit Wayland betrieben werden.
> 
> AMD unterstützt Linux-Distribution von Intel und Nokia:
> ...

 

also du hast da jetzt mal ganz alte IT-(bild)zeitungsartikel rausgesucht wovon bisher noch keins der angekündigten dinge umgesetzt wurde obwohl wir schon mai 2012 haben. 

zb: MeeGo ist tot (es lebe tizen), in ubuntu 12.04 ist xorg nicht durch wayland ersetzt worden

@ py-ro

ich kann über die offenen treiber, zb für radeon karten, eher ein klagelied singen. die performance bei meiner einzigen ATI karte ist selbst jetzt, 4 jahre nach dem offiziellen support durch die opensource treiber, bzw nicht-mehr-support durch den fglrx, viel schlechter als damals mit den alten closed source treibern. über nv braucht man nicht viel zu sagen und das nouveau auch noch lange nicht an die closed source treiber von nvidia rankommen wird ist auch offentlichlich.

mir persönlcih wäre es auch lieber alles würde sauber mit den open source treibern fluppen, aber ich als anwender bin mit denen absolut unzufrieden. was ich sonst so gehört habe, scheint es bei intel alles besser zu funktionieren, allerdings sind die afaik leistungstechnisch eher am unteren ende angesiedelt.

die ganze geschichte wird sicher noch spannend, aber sicher nicht so utopisch optimistisch wie sich das so manche vorstellen.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> ubuntu 12.04 ist xorg nicht durch wayland ersetzt worden 

 Es ist aber erklaertes Ziel von Ubuntu Wayland einzusetzen.

----------

## franzf

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> MeeGo ist tot (es lebe tizen)

 

Nööö, es lebe Mer (rebirth...)

 *Quote:*   

> was ich sonst so gehört habe, scheint es bei intel alles besser zu funktionieren, allerdings sind die afaik leistungstechnisch eher am unteren ende angesiedelt.

 

Die HD4000 in den neuen IvyBridge-Prozessoren soll ziemlich dicht an den AMD Llano rankommen. Nur steht Trinity bereits vor der Tür, und die zieht dann wohl wieder ein Stück weg von Intel.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte seit IvyBridge die Grafikleistung für den Gelegenheitsspieler und für den Desktopuser sowieso vollkommen ausreichen!

@Wayland:

Als ich das letzte Mal etwas darüber gelesen habe, war ich geschockt - leider hab ich mir das nicht gebookmarkt und meine Kenntnis der ganzen Begriffe ist auch eher schlecht, so dass das Folgende mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist  :Wink: 

AFAIR wird sich in Wayland jedes Programm (Client?) um den decorator kümmern, was im Falle eines blockierten (aufgehängten) Programms gleich den ganzen Desktop lahmlegt (ala Windows, die es ja scheinbar ebenso machen).

Hatte ich das richtig verstanden? Wird das immer noch so gemacht? Hat vllt. jemand einen Link zur Hand?

----------

## bell

@franzf: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solch ein Design-Fehler gemacht wird. Falls ja, denke ich nicht dass der Xorg als Alternative sterben wird.

Ein interessanter Link: https://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/proposal/review/google/gsoc2012/wiktor/30003

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die HD4000 in den neuen IvyBridge-Prozessoren soll ziemlich dicht an den AMD Llano rankommen.

 

Nur dass - wie die c't richtig anmerkte -  die HD4000 nur in den Top i5- und i7 Ivy Bridge CPUs zu finden ist, deren Zielgruppe hauptsächlich Spieler sind. Und die werden die onBoard-Grafik nicht nutzen.

----------

## manuels

Mark Shuttleworth zu Wayland (falls es jemanden interessiert. Immerhin hat Ubuntu eine ziemlich grosse "Userbase")

(von http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/mark-shuttleworth-talks-ubuntu-12-10-netflix-laptops-and-more/)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: What is the status of Wayland? Do you think that the next LTS in 2014 will use Wayland?
> 
> A: I think wayland will be exactly 2 years more mature for the next LTS. I think X apps will be supported well beyond that. And we’ll make the pieces fit together smoothly along the way.
> ...

 

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> @Wayland:
> 
> Als ich das letzte Mal etwas darüber gelesen habe, war ich geschockt - leider hab ich mir das nicht gebookmarkt und meine Kenntnis der ganzen Begriffe ist auch eher schlecht, so dass das Folgende mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist 
> 
> AFAIR wird sich in Wayland jedes Programm (Client?) um den decorator kümmern, was im Falle eines blockierten (aufgehängten) Programms gleich den ganzen Desktop lahmlegt (ala Windows, die es ja scheinbar ebenso machen).
> ...

 

Soweit ich mich an die Details von Phoronix erinnere, kann ein Programm (aka Wayland-Client) im Moment noch nicht beendet werden, woran aber schon gearbeitet wird und in Wayland 1.0 enthalten sein wird. Allerdings blockiert das Programm keine anderen Programme.

Es ist richtig, dass bei Wayland an sich jedes Programm seine Dekoration selber rendert, aber zumindestens bei KDE mit KWin wird dies nicht so sein. Martin Grässlin hat schon klargestellt, dass KWin alle Programme wie bisher mit "server-side decorations" versorgen wird.

----------

## franzf

 *astaecker wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Die HD4000 in den neuen IvyBridge-Prozessoren soll ziemlich dicht an den AMD Llano rankommen. 
> 
> Nur dass - wie die c't richtig anmerkte -  die HD4000 nur in den Top i5- und i7 Ivy Bridge CPUs zu finden ist, deren Zielgruppe hauptsächlich Spieler sind. Und die werden die onBoard-Grafik nicht nutzen.

 

Ich hab hier kürlich nen Laptop mit einem i3-2350M eingerichtet, und darin werkelt auch eine HD3000 (SnB-Top-iGPU), ebenso in den >= i3 2105 (Desktop). Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch die HD4000 in diversen kleineren CPUs auftauchen wird.

Desweiteren sind i5 und i7 auch für Programmierer und diverse "ich brauch CPU-Power"-Leute interessant. Auch kann IB OpenCL - auf der GPU und nicht wie bei SnB auf der CPU. Das ist dann wieder für Spiele interessant, die neben brachialer GPU-Power auch noch Berechnungen in OpenCL auf die iGPU auslagern (Gibt es das schon?).

----------

## franzf

 *astaecker wrote:*   

> Soweit ich mich an die Details von Phoronix erinnere, kann ein Programm (aka Wayland-Client) im Moment noch nicht beendet werden, woran aber schon gearbeitet wird und in Wayland 1.0 enthalten sein wird. Allerdings blockiert das Programm keine anderen Programme.

 

Ah, genau so wars! Danke dafür.

----------

